#  Krankheiten >   Stechen/brennen in der Brust - Lungenembolie? >

## w.white

Hallo!  
Ich leide seit wenigen Tagen unter einem stechen in der Brust, ziemlich mittig. Ich vermute nur Sodbrennen - jedoch kommt mir dauernd eine Lungenembolie in den Kopf. Kurz zu meiner Person: Ich bin 17 Jahre, sportlich ziemlich aktiv und Nicht-Raucher. Zu meiner Krankheitsgeschichte ... Ich habe mir vor rund 2 Monaten das Kreuzband und den Miniskus gerissen, vor rund 6 Wochen wurde eine Athroskopie durchgeführt bei welcher der Miniskus genäht und fixiert wurde und vor rund einer Woche wurde eine Kreuzbandplastik vorgenommen. Zwischendurch war ich 2 mal im Krankenhaus, jeweils mit dem Verdacht auf eine Lungenembolie bzw. Herzbeschwerden. Daraufhin wurde die Lunge geröhngt, ein Schluck-Echo gemacht, der Magen gespiegelt, ein Ultraschall vom Herzen und ein CT am Kopf gemacht. Die Beschwerden waren damals jedoch anders, nämlich war es damals vorallem ein Druck auf der Brust, Schwindel und Übelkeit und beim ersten mal Atemnot. Diagnostiziert wurde dann schlussendlich eine somatoforme Störung welche ich seit der zweiten OP relativ gut im Griff habe. Diese soll sich laut Ärzte hoffentlich wieder legen, wenn ich in einen vernünftigen Alltag komme der aufgrund des Knie's momentan nicht wirklich möglich ist.  
Soweit so gut, wie gesagt vermute ich schlichtweg Sodbrennen aufgrund der Ibuprofen 600, welche ich immer noch nehme. (Zusammen mit Pantoprazol, welches das ja eigentlich verhindern sollte) Der Gedanke der Lungenembolie plagt mich aber dennoch, da ja im Bein durchaus eine Schwellung vorhanden ist (welche natürlich normal ist nach einer Operation) auch eine gelbliche Verfärbung (im Unterschenkel, also ein ganzes Stück weg von der operierten Stelle) und ein Schmerz natürlich auch. Außerdem ist seit der Operation mein kleiner Zeh bzw. die Fußunterseite darunter ziemlich taub, was sich laut Ärtzen mit der Zeit wieder geben sollte. Trombosespritzen spritze ich natürlich jeden Tag.  
Neben dem Sodbrennen ist auch ein Schwindel durchaus da. Meine Frage ist: Ist ein Sodbrennen durch Ibuprofen Tabletten möglich und passt es es auf Sodbrennen, das sich dieser stechende/brennende Schmerz lediglich auf Höhe der Brust befindet? Was wäre ein weiterer Indikator für Sodbrennen? 
Vorallem: Wie warscheinlich ist es, das es sich um die Beschwerden um Symptome einer Lungenembolie handelt und kann diese, mit so relativ milden Beschwerden sag ich mal wirklich gefährlich werden? ... ich weiß: Ferndiagnosen sind schwer aber ich danke trotzdem schonmal für jede Antwort.  
Grüße
Tobias.

----------


## dreamchaser

Hallo,
bei den von dir geschilderten Diagnosen und den bereits durchgeführten Untersuchungen denke ich zunächst entweder an Sodbrennen oder auch an eine Reizung der Nerven unterhalb der Rippen.
Aufgrund der Art der Beschwerden, der durchgeführten Untersuchungen und der Umweltfaktoren denke ich eher nicht an etwas vom Herzen im Sinne von Engstellen der Herzkranzgefäße und auch nicht an eine Lungenembolie.
Bei einer Lungenembolie erwartet man eher Luftnot und/oder schneller Herzschlag - einen Schmerz in der Brust erwartet man erst, wenn das Rippenfell z.B. durch eine Entzündung gereizt wurde (erst einige Tage nach Auftreten der Lungenembolie, aber tritt nicht immer auf und kein typisches Zeichen - eher seitlich am Brustkorb oder hinten).
Ggf. kann dir auch ein Orthopäde helfen oder ein Physiotherapeut, der sich mal die Wirbelsäule anschaut - die Nerven unterhalb der Rippen laufen von der Wirbelsäule ab und können Schmerzen im Brustkorb verursachen.

----------


## w.white

Was mich mal einfach interessiert: So ein Blutgerinsel löst sich ja nach einer gewissen Zeit auf, oder? Löst sich das bei einer Lungenembolie auch auf und wie lange dauert das in der Regel?

----------


## dreamchaser

Ein Gerinnsel kann sich auflösen, aber nicht immer ist das der Fall. Da macht aber nix, da es im Verlauf zu Bindegewebe umgewandelt wird und dann fest an der Wand des Blutgefäßes sitzt. Und an einer solchen Oberfläche kann sich auch nicht weiter absetzen, was ja das gefährliche ist.
Da ein CT eine sehr strahlenintensive Untersuchung ist und da es keine Konsequenzen hat, schaut man nicht nach, ob sich das Gerinnsel aufgelöst hat. Was man aber seit neueren Erkenntnissen durchaus macht, ist die Bestimmung des Blutwertes D-Dimer vor absetzen der Blutverdünnung, um zu sehen, ob der gut zurückgegangen ist oder nicht. Wenn der Werte noch erhöht wäre, dann würde man überlegen, die Blutverdünnung fortzuführen.

----------


## w.white

> Ein Gerinnsel kann sich auflösen, aber nicht immer ist das der Fall. Da macht aber nix, da es im Verlauf zu Bindegewebe umgewandelt wird und dann fest an der Wand des Blutgefäßes sitzt. Und an einer solchen Oberfläche kann sich auch nicht weiter absetzen, was ja das gefährliche ist.
> Da ein CT eine sehr strahlenintensive Untersuchung ist und da es keine Konsequenzen hat, schaut man nicht nach, ob sich das Gerinnsel aufgelöst hat. Was man aber seit neueren Erkenntnissen durchaus macht, ist die Bestimmung des Blutwertes D-Dimer vor absetzen der Blutverdünnung, um zu sehen, ob der gut zurückgegangen ist oder nicht. Wenn der Werte noch erhöht wäre, dann würde man überlegen, die Blutverdünnung fortzuführen.

 Und wie lange dauert es in der Regel bis sich das Gerinsel in Bindegewebe umwandelt? 
Außerdem hab ich mal eine generelle Fragen zur die mir einfach so kam ... Ist es es relevant ist ob es sich um das linke oder rechte Bein handelt? Thrombose im linken Bein -> Linker Lugenflügel; Thrombose im rechten Bein -> Rechter Lungenflügel?  
Außerdem mal die Frage, ob es "normal" ist das im Zuge dieser Operation der Fuß des operierten Beines oftmals sehr blau ist? Also, klar ... im gewissen Maße schon aber wie lange halten solche, nunja, Durchblutungsstörungen nach einer OP den an?

----------

